# Before and After prune pics



## Trees Company (Mar 24, 2004)

Heres some that we did the other day


----------



## Trees Company (Mar 24, 2004)

k


----------



## Trees Company (Mar 24, 2004)

After


----------



## Trees Company (Mar 24, 2004)

another on the same property


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 24, 2004)

Here is some better sized pics, that are more dialup friendly when imbeded.

Is this the hard job? Got pics of it?


----------



## Trees Company (Mar 24, 2004)

Lumber jack fixed up my pics


----------



## Trees Company (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks lumberjack!


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Trees Company _
> *Thanks lumberjack! *



Did you get/ understand my PM's?


----------



## Trees Company (Mar 24, 2004)

> Did you get/ understand my PM's?


 Ya thanks good advice


----------



## rborist1 (Mar 24, 2004)

:Eye:


----------



## Trees Company (Mar 24, 2004)

Ya that is a huge sthil. Whats your point?


----------



## Trees Company (Mar 24, 2004)

rborist1, Its called taking out the dead wood!


----------



## Trees Company (Mar 24, 2004)

Ya we do pretty well thanks


----------



## rbtree (Mar 24, 2004)

Nah, craig, I deleted my post the pics were too small to really tell a lot.

An 026 for that little birch though?? my my.

Was that a high tech chipper behind that old pickup?


----------



## rborist1 (Mar 24, 2004)

:Eye:


----------



## rbtree (Mar 24, 2004)

Your inane signature:

Using a crane to lower limbs is the wierdest thing if heard or in removals.

It is hard to tell from this wide angle pic, but these two elm limbs are way larger than the top, so no good tie point existed for life support or lowering. Yes, I could have gotten them down, but it would have been awkward and time consuming. As well, there was an awful (topped) hawtorne underneath that the customer wanted sved.

Our crane costs for the small 17 tonner were $850. We'd have been a full day longer without Mike...so I figure we saved close to $1000. Plus we got two log truck loads of very valuable timber.


----------



## SilverBlue (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 24, 2004)

So whats up , Trees Company? Did you rock and roll today?


----------



## xtremetrees (Mar 24, 2004)

Man i wish I was cutting. 1 month and counting ill be flooding yall with pics.

Dude posting your pics of before and after to 100 climbers is keeping it real !
Tuff too takin all the critisim from them as well. 
Trees company you really want to improve yourself.
Good job and thanks for inspiring


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rborist1 _
> *TreesCompany,
> 
> You and your Pappy are the greatest! From the pics it seems that you give some good value to your customers, it looks like you pruned out at least 1/2 of that birch.........with a large Stihl saw to boot. Now that takes some serious skill! *



They got rid of all those troublesome lower branches. To make sure they don't grow back, he did a nice flush cut on the Oak.
Some training sessions, practice, new equipment, and these clowns could charge for their services. Uhh, on second thought, no they couldn't.


----------



## xander9727 (Mar 24, 2004)

One of two things are true here:

1) TC is trolling his post, gently down the thread!

2) They are new to AS.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 24, 2004)

I think it is more that he is new.

TC is a young fella who knows everything from his family buisness. By saying he is wrong in methodology we are insulting is Father's integrity and skill.

I would say lighten up on him and try to win him over with cogent arguments and honest critique. Browbeating never got anyone anywhere in a free world.

TC seemed eager and honest when he first showed up, then people jumped on him because he has a chip on his shoulder.

C'est, la vie.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 24, 2004)

*Come on, TC*

Join our krazy klub!


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 24, 2004)

Dang, I need to get Carl to work on some pics of me. No crane required. LOL:Monkey:


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *They got rid of all those troublesome lower branches. To make sure they don't grow back, he did a nice flush cut on the Oak.
> Some training sessions, practice, new equipment, and these clowns could charge for their services. Uhh, on second thought, no they couldn't. *



I was reading the threads to this post and I wondered when someone was going to be honest with TC's trim tactics.

I think if he stays around long enough and reads, then perhaps he will be able to learn proper pruning techniques. It will only take time for him to learn.

We all start somewhere.


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OutOnaLimb _
> *Dang, I need to get Carl to work on some pics of me. No crane required. LOL:Monkey: *



Haha, we are working on it now!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Menchhofer _
> *I was reading the threads to this post and I wondered when someone was going to be honest with TC's trim tactics.
> 
> *



I'm wondering when he will learn how to fucus the camera


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *I'm wondering when he will learn how to fucus the camera   *





I noticed, but did not want to say anything knowing how he gets excited rather quickly.

The one pic was so out of focus I did not notice the trailer on the back of the truck until I read a later thread asking if it was a chipper!!!!


----------



## rbtree (Mar 24, 2004)

Ehh, Johno, say what? If I was shooting a ficus, I'd try to focus, but what would fucus be.... phuked up nose drool? 

Methinx TC got sceered off agin..mebbe he'll untuck his tail and make another s'prise visit in a few....


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey, stop hatin on the high tech chipper. Thats what I got right now. 18' long 7' wide (inside rails). Gets the job done. A chipper is comming tho, probably for this summer, a chuck n duck.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Mar 25, 2004)

ive met lots of kids like TC over the years..maybe iwas a bit like him many years ago..now its easy to pick on his bad comments etc and his unpolite manners and definate lack of exsperience with modern tools..but i think most of us who use this great forum can take all this on the chin ,and can possibly relate too his young i know it all age............but i think we should pick up on some of his good points firstly he uses this site that shows hes keen and probably wants too learn ..secondly he has started a new thread showing us his pruneing work knowing full well we will tell what we think of it!now i think we should all leave off the sarcastic comments and give him the chance too gain from our knowledge ,exsperience etc P.S I started with a trailer and truck ..and thought my dad was the greatest man on earth ............T C this site is for shareing knowledge and helping one another stick around your probably talking on these forums to some of the best tree men in the world


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 25, 2004)

WHen I first started I hauled brush in a trailer, but with hard work and 25 years of experience I've come a long way.
Now I have _two_ trailers!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *
> Now I have two trailers! *



How come everytime i see them they have a dock strapped on?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *=============
> Sometimes JPS's spelling confuses me. Oh well, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Dan *



Mike lives in Lake Country and does a lot od seasonal dock work.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TreeCo _
> *=============
> Sometimes JPS's spelling confuses me. Oh well, whatever floats your boat.
> 
> Dan *



Floats your boat--dock... I get it, HAHAHA
Your sense of humor isn't wasted on me, Dan.


----------



## Trees Company (Mar 25, 2004)

My chipper is getting work done to it. And the little truck is easyer to get around with, don't assume. We got lots of trucks boys!


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 25, 2004)

Using a crane to lower limbs is the wierdest thing if heard or in removals.

TC, what does this mean? Spelling error or is it suppose to say something? Is there a hidden meaning here?


----------



## rb_in_va (Mar 25, 2004)

Menchhofer, there's no hidden meaning. Bad spelling yes, but no mysterious meaning. He explained it in an earlier thread. Here it is:

"My signature means that using a crane for tree work is RETARDED and great for a laugh."
- Trees Company


----------



## coydog (Mar 25, 2004)

rbtree, valuable timber from ded elms?


----------



## rbtree (Mar 25, 2004)

coydog,

The wood looked pretty good. Jim, the guy who took it, runs Urban Hardwoods, here in Seattle. He was looking forward to milingl it....and the homeowner was hoping it would be good enough for flooring for his house.

Here's a shot of the try I made free hand slabbing some Siberian elm. This wood had much darker and better color than the American elm.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey Carl, whats up with the pics I sent you last night????? Aye aye aye, Whats up with the youth today? Your fired!!! Just kidding.

Kenn


----------



## coydog (Mar 25, 2004)

Was it dutch elm disease infected? The municipalities in portland are pretty strict about quarantining the wood from those removals.


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OutOnaLimb _
> *Hey Carl, whats up with the pics I sent you last night????? Aye aye aye, Whats up with the youth today? Your fired!!! Just kidding.
> 
> Kenn *



Calm down small fry before I sit on you and make you cry uncle


Now what about Teri's sister? I think i got an idea about the tan and braids.


----------



## rbtree (Mar 26, 2004)

coydog,

Yes, Jim knew that the bark must be disposed of. That applies though, whether the logs are infected or not.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah yeah yeah, Just another day at the office.

Kenn


----------



## TheSurgeon (Mar 26, 2004)

*OutOnaLimb*

That looks like something I did Thursday except there was actual skill involved (primaries running straight through the thing)...


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: OutOnaLimb*



> _Originally posted by TheSurgeon _
> *That looks like something I did Thursday except there was actual skill involved (primaries running straight through the thing)... *





OK Carl go ahead and post the pic of of the last 30 feet of that tree. LOL 

Kenn


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 26, 2004)

Here ya go... I dont know where the pic went?

Oh well.


----------



## TheSurgeon (Mar 26, 2004)

ok ok, you got me...


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 26, 2004)

You can have it, I don't like working that close.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *You can have it, I don't like working that close. *




What does that mean?


----------



## SilverBlue (Mar 26, 2004)

To those lines


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 26, 2004)

*I guess I was lucky!*

Line clearance wuz how I started.


----------



## SilverBlue (Mar 26, 2004)

Not that there's anything wrong with a little extra danger in your life -as long as your compinsated


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 26, 2004)

You've my phone number, and thats pretty dangerous!

Wheres MY check???


----------



## SilverBlue (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh Yah? I think your pretty tough don't I! Come and get it!


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 26, 2004)

OK, I have to be honest with ya'll on this one, I had public service come in on the day of the removal and de-energize the line and take the cable lines down. They put them back up at the end of the day and that is when I took the last pics, but I did drop a few bigger chuncks when the lines were up the following day. And just for you PPE fiends, the pic of me with out my brain bucket was just a " poser" shot.

Kenn:Monkey:


----------



## Menchhofer (Mar 26, 2004)

Our power company will not "de-energize" the lines for tree removals due to the large amount of customers being without service I assume. I guess your local company maintains a different point of view.


----------



## TheSurgeon (Mar 26, 2004)

The power people here will do just about anything for ya. I had a supply line run right through the center of a live oak lead and the power co. said to cut around it. So now there's this line going to a residence with a 6" square block of wood in the middle...looks like a squirrel deterent to me...


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 26, 2004)

Same here. They wont deenergize primaries, but they will disconnect the service drops. Sometimes they complain (once so far), I just told them that we could schedule the line dropping, or we could schedule a time to put the lines back on the house and pole. I also said that at 12:01 limbs were fallin, so it might be good to have the lines outa the way





Na they aint too bad


----------



## TheSurgeon (Mar 26, 2004)

*squirrel deterent*

no pun intended Brian......


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> * I also said that at 12:01 limbs were fallin, so it might be good to have the lines outa the way
> *



Here you have to work on their schedule, usually 3-5 days out. They will get there no earlier then 9am too.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *or we could schedule a time to put the lines back on the house and pole. I also said that at 12:01 limbs were fallin, so it might be good to have the lines outa the way*




Slamming a service drop seldom is only a matter of the pwr co hooking the line back to the pole.

You can rip out the weatherhead, fascia, soffets, and even get into damaging the roof.

The last weatherhead I bought cost me $350. And that was 10 years ago.

No more of that for me, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> *I guess the one I paid $250 for last summer was a bargain then. One bad cut to wipe out a whole day's pay.  *



Uhh, yea... mine ran into the extra damage I wuz speaking of...


----------



## Lumberjack (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *Here you have to work on their schedule, usually 3-5 days out. They will get there no earlier then 9am too. *





Here they require a 2 day notice. They will take it down at 9:00 AM till 3 PM when they have to put it back up. On the last job I told them to drop them at 12:00. At 10 till 12 they called and asked if I still wanted them down so they were down at 12:30 and back up at 3 cutting out 30 min. Oh well, I took a 15 min break and was still done.


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Mar 27, 2004)

Excel is pretty good aboung gettin lines down for me. Ya just kinda got to get on their case about being on time, Usually I have everything set up and ready to go, only to be waiting on the lineman to come out and get the line down. If its just little trim jobs I will usually just work around the lines but on a removal I will usually have them de-energized and dropped. Hey what can I say? Im to good lookin to die young.!!!

Kenn

:Monkey:


----------



## Dobber (Mar 27, 2004)

If your local utility has a forestry division they will often do a trim or a partial removal to prevent any problems, this is for a fee, but if you take that into account when bidding the job and get into a good working relationship with the utility it can be very profitable.


----------



## xander9727 (Mar 27, 2004)

Our power company (Cinergy) is really good about dropping lines. They won't drop transmission lines in winter unless they have to. If it's any of the other three season's they need 7-10 days notice for transmission lines and no more than 36 hours for service lines. They usually show up within 30 minutes of when you schedule them and you just call them to have them reconnected. In the summer some jobs have run late and it's just a different guy on the next shift that reconnects them. If there are limbs in the transmission lines they'll have Asplundh remove them for free. This is when the beer and money bribes go along way in making your job easier. $50 and a couple cases can get a tree down to a spar if it's in the right location. 
As far as telephone and cable wire go we usually remove and reconnect them ourselves. The phone and cable companies never show up here.


----------



## coydog (Mar 27, 2004)

do you mean primaries( instead of transmission), xander?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Mar 27, 2004)

Primarys = Transmission... the same.



Unless local vernacular differs...


----------



## xander9727 (Mar 27, 2004)

Tomato, Toe-mat-toe.......I'm an arborist not an electrician. They (Cinergy employees) have always refered to them as transmission lines and service lines. If it makes you feel better I'll call them primary distribution lines. If your unclear as to what I'm talking about PM me and I'll explain it in simpler terms for you. If your playing semantics be prepared to have serious issues with a lot of post. Different areas have colloquialisms that are not the same as the area you're in. They still call tow trucks wreckers here and I've yet to see one cause the accident. 


I'm sure you'll post your point.


----------



## xander9727 (Mar 27, 2004)

MB,
You only worked with them the first half of your career. Are you sure you know what your talking about?


----------



## coydog (Mar 28, 2004)

I don't see any harm in playing semantics on a lines discussion, primaries=transmission,sure I'll buy that , I have no reason to question your's or anybody else's competence, but hey' why not bring it up?
We (the company i presently work for)are very specific whether we are dealing with primaries, sub-transmission, or transmission lines in proximity to our work, the sad fact is that a lot of treeworkers don't know the difference between lines except which ones are"hot" or not(if even) and have little or no contact with their power co. at all. I'm relatively new to this industry compared to a lot of people on this site( 7 yrs) and don't claim to be a know it all by any stretch, but i do know that i caught a good tingle in '99 when a small branch on a maple i was removing laid down on a 7200V primary that was running through it . There was no reason that line couldn't have been de-energized , but my boss had no working relationship with the power co. and didn't know much about lines anyway, truth is he had no business putting me in that tree and i had no business being there. Now i work in close proximity to lines a lot, as does my crew, whose safety i am responsible for, at the very least in terms of how i set up the job, and i want to make ???? sure i never repeat the mistake of my former boss by putting an inexperienced crew member in mortal danger due to my ignorance, and i like to know exactly what I'm working around, although I'm definitely not an electrician,only an arborist. so, anyway, that was my point


----------



## rborist1 (Mar 21, 2005)

:Eye:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 22, 2005)

Trying to sytart something Craig? 

BTW...Welcome back buddy!


----------

